# Fat Admirer Phi



## blackghost75 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is something I thought about for a long time now,it's also a crazy idea!!
I wish there was and thinking there should be a fa fraternity. This fraternity would be to bring true fa's together in a brotherly manner to support each other and support the plus-size community. One thing I don't see much at a event is the men talking to each other and bounding together as fa's should.

I would like to know what do you think about this?? Is this some crazy idea or what?? Do you think there is a need for such a group?? I would love to hear what everyone has to say


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds cool.

But what form would it take? A web forum?


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 9, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> This is something I thought about for a long time now,it's also a crazy idea!!
> I wish there was and thinking there should be a fa fraternity. This fraternity would be to bring true fa's together in a brotherly manner to support each other and support the plus-size community. One thing I don't see much at a event is the men talking to each other and bounding together as fa's should.
> 
> I would like to know what do you think about this?? Is this some crazy idea or what?? Do you think there is a need for such a group?? I would love to hear what everyone has to say



I'm sure that this web board will do nicely as exactly what you describe. 
I also notice how hard it is to get other fellow FAs to chat with and when from time to time it does occur it is very brief and only once or twice. 

This is more the pity in my book since we could learn so much from the experiences of bonding with the commonality of FAdom and what the hell we may learn a bit about each other and ourselves at the same time. 

I hope that this forum helps bring us FAs together not just on the boards but in the chats and messengers as well or in real life socially distance and travel willing.
Rollhandler


----------

